# Macaron



## Aithria

Ciao a tutti i francofonofili 

Premetto che sono perfettamente conscia del fatto che le tradizioni dell'arte bianca non sono giustapponibili da paese a paese ... però ... necessiterei di chiarirmi le idee.
Fino ad ora ero sempre stata convinta che il francese *macaron* fosse simile all'italico _*amaretto*_, ossia un pasticcino piccolo, tondo e secchissimo (sembra quasi bruciato ed è molto croccante), fatto di mandorle amare tritate, farina e uova; per capirci , questi:  http://www.ricettariocucina.com/2009/02/amaretti.html 
Una amica appena tornata dalla Francia, invece, mi ha fatto una testa tanta  sui _macarons _di un pasticcere indigeno, pasticcini che, dalla  descrizione della donzella entusiasta e dalle foto del catalogo, sembravano qualcosa di più simile ai nostri *baci di dama* , due parti di biscotto morbido unite nel mezzo da una crema (tradizionalmente di cioccolato): http://www.ricettariocucina.com/2009/04/baci-di-dama.html
Posso considerarla come una "personalizzazione" del suddetto pasticcere o sono io che ho sempre errato?
Grazie per la collaborazione dei golosi madrelingua e non.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Aithria,

Ti posso parlare dei "macarons" belgi della mia regione (Vallonia), che sono morbidi e assomigliano al marzapane. Dovrebbero essere anche simili ai vostri definiti qui come _tipo Sassello._
Accanto al tipo tradizionale, si vedono da alcuni anni e vanno molto di moda, dei "macarons" di una nuova generazione dove c'è di tutto: guarda qui. Non li amo per niente. Il pasticciere francese di cui parli segue la moda, quindi non sarà una sua personale creazione, piuttosto una sua interpretazione...

RomeoNonMicione .


----------



## Aithria

Ricapitolo:
1) _macaron _tradizionale = simile al nostro amaretto (morbido) di Sassello QUI (varietà dell'amaretto classico)
2) amaretto classico italiano (croccante) ... forse non esiste nella pasticceria tradizionale belga e francese
3) macarons "à la mode" (come quelli celebrati della mia amica) = le solite schifezze che i cuochi si inventano per essere originali e vendere (vedi la pizza con la Nutella ...  oddio che zzzzkiiiiiifoooo!)
Come al solito .. merci Matou.


----------



## matoupaschat

Aithria said:


> Ricapitolo:
> 1) _macaron _tradizionale = simile al nostro amaretto (morbido) di Sassello QUI (varietà dell'amaretto classico)
> 2) amaretto classico italiano (croccante) ... forse non esiste nella pasticceria tradizionale belga e francese ==> Non so, non ho cercato più a fondo!
> 3) macarons "à la mode" (come quelli celebrati della mia amica) = le solite schifezze che i cuochi si inventano per essere originali e vendere mbeh, dato che è una moda *panfrancese*, non deve essere una vera schifezza, solo che a me non piacciono; il prezzo invece sarà forse una vergogna... (vedi la pizza con la Nutella ...  oddio che zzzzkiiiiiifoooo!)
> Come al solito .. merci Matou.


Speriamo che altri si esprimano, sono curioso di avere diversi pareri.
Un caro saluto!


----------



## birus

Ciao!
Secondo me la grossa differenza tra macarons e amaretti sta nell'assenza, nei macarons, di mandorle _amare_, che sono invece indispensabili negli amaretti duri o morbidi (da cui il nome!).
I baci di dama assomigliano ben poco ai macarons, in quanto non contengono uova (o al massimo, in minima quantità rispetto agli altri ingredienti), sono spesso fatti con nocciole e non mandorle (o 50-50%, ma dipende dal pasticciere), ed hanno una consistenza molto più "pesante" dei macarons (dovuta all'assenza di chiare d'uovo a neve).
Tuttavia, i macarons più "in voga" in questo periodo (non è detto che siano i tradizionali, che non conosco bene!), hanno due parti unite da una crema, il che li fa assomigliare, almeno esteticamente ai baci di dama.
Per riassumere, la sola cosa che si possa dire con certezza è che macarons, amaretti e baci di dama sono tre dolcetti ben diversi gli uni dagli altri!


----------



## Aithria

Grazie Birus ...
per quanto eccezionalmente ferrata in pasticceria italiana (  un vero Ph.D. dell'assaggiatrice!), manco da molto tempo dalla Francia e, sprt, l'amica "fedifraga" mi ha portato il catalogo ma non i macarons per una eventuale "prova palato"  ... vigliacca traditrice!
Cmq sono felice tu abbia confermato le mie supposizioni: sono una nuova tendenza, assomigliano nella concezione formale ai baci di dama (due pasticcini uguali uniti da una crema), ma solo e soltanto in quello.


----------



## federicoft

Confermo che i _macarons_ cui si riferisce l'amica di Aithria sono una recente creazione gastronomica di un pasticcere di Parigi, presto diventata una specie di fenomeno di costume. Ormai è possibile trovarli anche in molte pasticcerie italiane.

Qui per avere un'ulteriore idea del loro aspetto (e del loro costo ):
http://www.pierreherme.com/products/macarons.html


----------



## Aithria

federicoft said:


> Qui per avere un'ulteriore idea del loro aspetto (e del loro costo ):
> http://www.pierreherme.com/products/macarons.html



ahhh ... ecco perchè "braccino di rana" ha portato solo il catalogo! 
ups ... m'è scappata ! 
merci Federico


----------



## matoupaschat

Glup! Infilandoli, se ne potrebbe fare una dignitosa collana...


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Il macaron in Francia è il dolce tipico dei "bourges" cioè gli snob che amano fare sfoggio della loro ricchezza e che se una cosa non costa 10 volte il prezzo che dovrebbe neanche la guardano.
Sono vergognosamente e inspiegabilmente cari, dato che non contengono alcun ingrediente che ne giustifichi il prezzo, e i più conosciuti sono quelli di Ladurée, una pasticceria rinomata di Parigi, dove i "bourges" fanno ore di fila per comprarsi il loro Macaron per poter dire "io mangio solo quelli di Ladurée".


----------



## birus

Et VLAN!!!!!!!! 
Hai ragione sono odiosissimi... (ma pure il prezzo dei cannelés è uno schiaffo alla povertà!)


----------

